
Eruption of Raikoke Volcano Off of Kamchatka Peninsula Photographed from ISS - bookofjoe
https://gizmodo.com/incredible-photo-from-the-space-station-shows-raikoke-v-1835837595
======
bookofjoe
NASA Earth Observatory Post:
[https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/images/145226/raikoke-
erup...](https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/images/145226/raikoke-erupts)

------
zunzun
These look totally cool through a submarine periscope because of the excellent
optics and magnification levels available.

